# HELP!!!!!!!!!



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2008)

I FOLLOWED THESE DIRESTIONS AS I GOT MY HANDS ON THESE INGREDIENTS. I USED SULFURIC ACID AND NITRATE OF SODA AS IN THE DIRECTIONS NOW THIS THING IS SMOKING LIKE CRAZY I HAD TO TAKE IT OUTSIDE... IS THIS NORMAL?

The methods you are about to be introduced to will produce more than 99% of pure silver! 

The first step in refining is to dissolve the silver. The best way is to use dilute Nitric Acid. Good concentration is around 40 - 50%. Concentrated Nitric Acid is one chemical that will be hard to obtain. 

Since 9/11 the availability of Nitric Acid has been drastically reduced and for a good reason. Nitric Acid is one of the main components to make explosives. 

For our refining purpose we will need relatively small amount of Nitric Acid. To make this, we will use concentrated Sulfuric Acid. Sulfuric Acid is commonly used as a liquid drain opener, readily available from any hardware store. The one that we will use is more than 95 percent pure. The second ingredient needed is Sodium Nitrate. It is readily available fertilizer from any gardening store. 

Pour 200ml of hot distilled water to a pre-heated 1liter Pyrex container, 1 quart mason jar will work. Add approx. 400 gm of Sodium Nitrate to dissolve (Potassium Nitrate can be used as well). Once the Nitrate is completely dissolved allow it to cool down well below the boiling point, but still hot. 

To this solution SLOWLY add 110 ml conc. Sulfuric Acid while stirring. Do not allow the solution to boil. Cool the solution to room temperature. 

Place the jar in the freezer and allow the solution to reach ~ -5 degrees Celsius. Once all of the precipitate has settled, pour off the solution to a glass container with a tightly sealed lid. Discard the precipitate. (Make sure not to transfer any of the sulfate salt) You have just made over 300ml of ~ 50% Nitric Acid.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 27, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> INOW THIS THING IS SMOKING LIKE CRAZY I HAD TO TAKE IT OUTSIDE....



Please dont tell me you started this inside.... :? 

Im not positive but I know a lot of these reactions will create the fumes/smoke you are talking about. Of course, its nothign you want to breath in....


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2008)

you may have added the sulfuric to fast - it will definately react even with just water. 2 you may not have sulfuric some read most are actually a variation of NaOH or a similar chemical as they are less harmful to plumbing.

edit also additives to the drain cleaner could be the problem.

I would suggest getting pure sulfuric or concentrating it from battery acid as it mentioned in this forum somewhere, just search nitric and you will find it.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the full recipe including a way to incorporate the lower cost Calcium Nitrate:

Nitric Acid

*Never* perform this reaction inside, unless you have a very good fume hood!

Steve


----------

